Ask HN: Why does there seem to be a widespread disdain for Facebook among HN? - Nuance
======
bufferoverflow
Two major reasons that made me quit FB:

1) No control of what posts you see. Ideally it should be everything sorted by
date, with some optional filters. Instead FB decides on its own what I should
see.

2) It's designed to create echo chambers, to divide people, and propagate
identity politics. I had otherwise reasonable people to get offended because I
said we should listen to the other side and address their arguments, not call
people "nazis". Guess what, I got immediately labeled as a nazi.

Less important reason is tracking, though that can be defeated by browser
extensions.

In the end, HN and Reddit are far superior to FB.

------
andrei_says_
Off the top of my head:

It is designed to promote and exploit addiction, egocentrism and antisocial
behavior. Its use is linked to depression. It is intentionally used for
manipulation and political gain. It is intentionally used to spy on its users
and invent new ways to violate privacy.

It monetizes on people’s attention and so tries to extract as much of it as
possible. This is disastrous, especially for kids.

------
psyc
I like my friends very much IRL. The FB personas they present tend to bother
me, a lot. When an interaction occurs on FB, I feel it only half-happened, or
wasn't quite real. Probably a generational thing, since I'm older. I'm fine
with Messenger. The FB feed is completely useless to me - haven't seen a thing
worth seeing on it in years.

------
tyingq
Because they have made slow changes over time to drive you to things that make
revenue for them, versus what you actually want...like keeping up with friends
and family. They are now actively suppressing your closest circles’ posts in
favor of crap that might make you click an ad or otherwise monetize you.

Same reason Google has fallen a bit out of favor here. All decisions revenue
driven versus customer focused.

Bait and switch basically. Not a new trick.

------
agitator
For me, the things that bother me are:

The company: Taking great engineers that could be working on something to
better our world, but employing them to work on what is essentially a huge
waste of time.

The product: It's essentially a way to show off, and exclaim your opinions
without having a two sided conversation. And because it takes up people's free
time, and it's easier than having legitimate conversations with others, people
are less likely to converse with eachother. Also the feed isn't honest. A
constant bias in information I'm being fed, will eventually result in a bias
of my own opinions, and I don't care for being manipulated. Third, I don't
want to see everyones filtered, ideal representations of themselves. It's
weird, and not psychologically healthy for everyone else to have a skewed
image of everyone else's lives.

------
muzani
I've seen friends on Facebook have a lot more disdain for Facebook. HN is tame
by comparison. There are movements of digital detoxing, the first of which
people want to get rid of is Facebook. Society views it as an addiction, like
TV before that.

------
mabynogy
IMHO FB bashing is more or less encouraged by Google because it's its main
competitor.

~~~
muzani
But logically, my life would be a lot worse without Google, but roughly the
same without Facebook.

~~~
geordee
This is true in my case. I quit Facebook (and WhatsApp) and life became a bit
better.

------
goblins
I don't have anything against Facebook I just have no use for it. I have no
use for any social media platform. They are a waste of my time.

------
27182818284
I'm not sure that it is more widespread on HN than other places.I cannot think
of anyone in my life that is very enthusiastic about Facebook--the people I
know have either quit it or just tolerate it.

